# Super DMZ 2.0 Cycle Help



## WILL_I_AM (Aug 16, 2015)

Question for the experienced users... So to start off, I have only ran Furazadrol and Andro prohormones in the past such as 1-Andro, 4-DHEA, 19-Nor, and Epiandro. I've ran 5 cycles with Andros with as many as 3 stacked together. I'm getting tired of the slight to none results I'm getting now and I have obtained a Super DMZ 2.0 for a reasonable price I couldn't pass up. I've done more than a fair amount of research on this product and similar substances and I know the potential sides! 

Pre cycle load support:
Cycle Support 2.0 for 2 weeks prior

For my on cycle support:
BSL Super DMZ
AR1MACARE
Taurine
AMS Super Cycle
AiSports Perform
Bilberry Extract

Post cycle support:
AMS Super Cycle
PCT IV by BSL
ReBirth by BLR
Clomid 50/50/25/25
AnoGenin by BSL

My questions are as follows:

Is the Super DMZ 2.0 too much for my first methylated cycle?

Could I do just 1 cap per day instead of 2 if it is too much in your opinion?

Any on cycle or post cycle suggestions?

If DMZ is too much at the moment ate there other suggestions for me to try first to help prepare me and see how my body reacts?

Thanks all! I'm open and willing to listen to any suggestions. I've always seen a lot of helpful individuals on this forum so I figured it would be the best place to start!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## camthman (Sep 10, 2015)

You will be fine. Ive ramped 2 cycles with dmz and it is good stuff.  I did 2caps/ED.  Good aggression. Good pumps. The sides I had were joint pain (msten), high blood pressure. No estro sides. Eat a lot.  With a lot of eating you should get 15lbs.  All Lean.

Side note... Ive never ran it by itself. Also ramped.


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 23, 2015)

This is not a prohormone its 2 crappy designer steroids that are twice as toxic as anadrol and half as effective as anavar. My advice go too the source review section do some research and then buy some real gear and through that shit in the trash.

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------



## luke3fisher3 (Feb 24, 2016)

Did u run any type of liver support with the super DMZ 2.0?? I am getting ready to run halo elite alpha 1 max super DMZ I have always ranibee support of some type but I am hearing I don't need to jus a strong PCT on off cycle

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## luke3fisher3 (Feb 24, 2016)

Liver 

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------

